# Time to upgrade my pc but its very confusing nowadays....



## heartripple (Jun 23, 2011)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: *Gaming and Movies*

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:*No.....This time I wanna try Intel rig only..*

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:*38k*

4. Planning to overclock?
A:*yes*

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:*Win 7 x64*

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:*Already got 750+320 but wanna buy 2TB*

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A:*1280x1024 right now i am using very old CRT display ..And will but new LCD in next 2-3 months*

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:*7*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A:*Yes*

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:*Last week of June*

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:*Sort of*

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:*SMPS,Keyboard & Mouse,Graphic Card,Display*

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:* Navsari ( Gujarat ) And online is the only option I have... because here all the dealer will tell me about those crap...*

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A:*CPU,Mobo,RAMs,Cabinet,HDD*


Thank You
__________________


----------



## Cilus (Jun 23, 2011)

*Intel Core i5 2500K @ 10.8K
Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 @ 11.5K
Corsair Vengeance 1600 MHz 1 X 4 GB @ 2.45K
Lian Li Lancool K58W Cabinet @ 4.3K
Seagate 1 TB 7200.12 SATA @ 2.7K*

Total is 29.3K

By the what PSU and graphics card you are having? If it is a local one like Frontech, Intex etc then its time to change it.


----------



## paul.soumyabrata (Jun 23, 2011)

Go with Cilus recommendation. And also please share with us what PSU and GPU do you have?


----------



## heartripple (Jun 23, 2011)

SMPS Cooler Master Real Power 600 Watts
EVGA 9800 GTX+

One of my friend is using the same SMPS as mine with Intel Q9500 2 x $ GB Corsair Dominator RAM, 750+1TB+320 HDDs, 2 DVD Writers, Sapphire HD 4850.
So I think i wont have to change my SMPS. If my system will not run stable then I am ready to change the SMPS too.



Cilus said:


> *Intel Core i5 2500K @ 10.8K
> Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 @ 11.5K
> Corsair Vengeance 1600 MHz 1 X 4 GB @ 2.45K
> Lian Li Lancool K58W Cabinet @ 4.3K
> ...




I think I can have 2 sticks of RAM.
And I would like to buy Cooler Master Scout chassis.
And what about 2 TB HDDs ????


----------



## Piyush (Jun 23, 2011)

that PSU is enough for you and yes it is a good one


----------



## heartripple (Jun 23, 2011)

Piyush said:


> that PSU is enough for you and yes it is a good one




1 hurdle crossed......


----------



## Piyush (Jun 23, 2011)

heartripple said:


> I think I can have 2 sticks of RAM.
> And I would like to buy Cooler Master Scout chassis.
> And what about 2 TB HDDs ????



go for 2*2gb sticks by Gskill/Corsair

you can go for scout
other alternatives are k58w,NZXT M59,CM 690II advanced in that price range

single 2tb will cost 4.5k
Seagate Barracuda 2TB sata Hard Drive


----------



## Cilus (Jun 23, 2011)

heartripple, I know 2 X 2 GB will run on dual channel and will offer slightly better performance than a single 4 GB stick. But the thing is currently single 4 Gb modules are getting more and more mainstream now a days and their prices are also getting reduced. A 4 GB 1333 MHz value ram is available @ 1.8K. So for better upgrade options get a single 4 GB now and upgrade it into near future by adding another module if you need more performance. That time the price will be far more cheaper. If you check different configs purchased by our forum members in last couple of months, you'll find out that all of them actually have purchased 2 X 4 GB modules or a single 4 GB module.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 23, 2011)

can someone tell me where to find real power 600. its not listed on cm site!
Power Supply -> By Series -> Real Power - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply


----------



## Cilus (Jun 23, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> can someone tell me where to find real power 600. its not listed on cm site!
> Power Supply -> By Series -> Real Power - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply



Use the Search by Watage option. Here is the link for *Real Power Pro 550W* But yes, some of the PSUs are not listed in the site and can only be browsed by searching Google and providing the name of the PSU


----------



## heartripple (Jun 23, 2011)

Cilus said:


> heartripple, I know 2 X 2 GB will run on dual channel and will offer slightly better performance than a single 4 GB stick. But the thing is currently single 4 Gb modules are getting more and more mainstream now a days and their prices are also getting reduced. A 4 GB 1333 MHz value ram is available @ 1.8K. So for better upgrade options get a single 4 GB now and upgrade it into near future by adding another module if you need more performance. That time the price will be far more cheaper. If you check different configs purchased by our forum members in last couple of months, you'll find out that all of them actually have purchased 2 X 4 GB modules or a single 4 GB module.



I know what you guys doing and I m looking for 2 x 4 GB RAM. 1 more thing I have 38 k to spend so what about i7 2600 ?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 23, 2011)

2500k is enough for you
spend the rest on a good cpu cooler/gfx card/something like that


----------



## heartripple (Jun 23, 2011)

Piyush said:


> 2500k is enough for you
> spend the rest on a good cpu cooler/gfx card/something like that



Do I need CPU cooler??????? if yes then which one?
And I think my graphic card is good enough. Mostly I would like to play racing games.



Piyush said:


> go for 2*2gb sticks by Gskill/Corsair
> 
> you can go for scout
> other alternatives are k58w,NZXT M59,CM 690II advanced in that price range
> ...




What about western Digital Green??
I am using my 320 GB HDD for last 4 years never faced any problem...



Piyush said:


> go for 2*2gb sticks by Gskill/Corsair
> 
> you can go for scout
> other alternatives are k58w,NZXT M59,CM 690II advanced in that price range
> ...





which one is the best chassis out of you suggested I liked CM Scout because of its look and air ventilation.


----------



## macho84 (Jun 23, 2011)

I suggest you can invest another gpu and cpu cooler cooler master would do the need full v6gt is best cooler and allow you cpu i5 to over clock to 4.4ghz


----------



## heartripple (Jun 24, 2011)

I never used Gigabyte motherboards so dont know how they perform....



macho84 said:


> I suggest you can invest another gpu and cpu cooler cooler master would do the need full v6gt is best cooler and allow you cpu i5 to over clock to 4.4ghz



I think Cooler Master V6gt may overshot my budget


----------



## Piyush (Jun 25, 2011)

gigabyte is very good and reputed brand

look out for N620 then


----------



## vickybat (Jun 25, 2011)

*@ heartripple*

Your current card is old and obsolete. It doesn't gel well with a sandybridge based rig at all. Besides you won't be able to use the dx11 mode in all racing gamings currently like dirt 3, f1 2010( 2011 is on the cards), nfs hot pursuit etc.

Upgrade your card to lets say a *6950 2gb twin frozr III power edition @ 16k*. 9800gtx is no match for current gen cards both in horsepower and features.


----------



## heartripple (Jun 25, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *@ heartripple*
> 
> Your current card is old and obsolete. It doesn't gel well with a sandybridge based rig at all. Besides you won't be able to use the dx11 mode in all racing gamings currently like dirt 3, f1 2010( 2011 is on the cards), nfs hot pursuit etc.
> 
> Upgrade your card to lets say a *6950 2gb twin frozr III power edition @ 16k*. 9800gtx is no match for current gen cards both in horsepower and features.




You are kidding me...my budget is not so high that i can buy that kinda hardware....and I will change my GPU but not now it will be in this diwali ...LCD,GPU,KB & Mouse all that stuff...so plzz at this time spare me....


----------



## heartripple (Jun 26, 2011)

I got this price at my place .......



(1)Intel Core i5 2500K
(2)ASUS P8H67-M PRO B3 Revision 
(3)Gskill F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL RAM.
(4)Western Digital 2TB WD Caviar Green SATA 3Gb/s
total ammount 30850/-


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 27, 2011)

^why an H67 board? get Z68 if you are getting k processor. 
Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3 @  9.5k
Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 @ 11.5k


----------



## heartripple (Jun 27, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^why an H67 board? get Z68 if you are getting k processor.
> Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3 @  9.5k
> Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 @ 11.5k




What is the difference between them?
There would be any noticeable performance boost ????? then I will go for these motherboard...



heartripple said:


> What is the difference between them?
> There would be any noticeable performance boost ????? then I will go for these motherboard...





And 1  more thing these motherboards are not available ......came to know I will have to wait at least 15 days....


----------



## vickybat (Jun 27, 2011)

^^ You cannot overclock your 'k' processor using an h67 motherboard. Get a p67 or z68 motherboard as bare minimum.

Board suggested by jaskanwar are pretty good. Go for the gigabyte z68 D2H-B3 board.


----------



## heartripple (Jun 27, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ You cannot overclock your 'k' processor using an h67 motherboard. Get a p67 or z68 motherboard as bare minimum.
> 
> Board suggested by jaskanwar are pretty good. Go for the gigabyte z68 D2H-B3 board.




Are you sure ??  Asus website suggest it allows overclocking 
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS P8H67-M PRO

plzz tell me about this. I am going to place my order in this evening....


Off Topic ( Take it very lightly )

See I am right its very confusing now a days....


----------



## vickybat (Jun 27, 2011)

^^ Yes i am 100% sure. See h67 does not allow to increase the cpu multiplier and the bclk in sandybridge chips is locked. So it can't be increased therefore restricting overclocking. Increasing multiplier is the only way and for that, you need p67 or z68 motherboards.

Check *this*.


----------



## heartripple (Jun 28, 2011)

Guys I have ordered hardwares as shown below.

Intel i2500k
Asus P8Z68-V
Cooler Master Storm Scout 
Corsair 4GB x 2
Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound 


All this stuff made the hole of Rs 34725 /- in my pocket.....
Now I am waiting for all parts to come my place. 


Thank you for be there all the time and supporting 
me...... TDF Zindabad 

*Stage 1* completed  Order Placed to ITWARES

 Joined the Z68 club


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 28, 2011)

congrats


----------



## Faun (Jun 28, 2011)

heartripple said:


> Do I need CPU cooler??????? if yes then which one?



On stock speed you wont need a cooler.I think you should get a cooler later, not now.


----------



## heartripple (Jun 30, 2011)

@ Jaskanwar Singh Thanks Bro.... will post pics later...

I got the Thermal Compound but I found it has no bo that suggest that its Arctic Silver 5... what to do ????

Got Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound just few minutes ago.

my courier came to surat checked it two hours ago might come to my place by the evening . But i have two problem. First of all no confirmationthat my ram has been dispatched or not by primeabgb . Second think i am bed having rest food poison had caught me last night may be i would have to get admitted in the evening for further treatment


*Post edited*
Guys I have another problem plzz tell me what to do..

I had ordered for Corsair CMX4GX3M1A1600C9 4gb x 2 on primeabgb.com but I havent got the confirmation mail of web order by them. I have mailed them about this and they told me that they will take immediate action on this.
Now I am thinking that I should drop the idea of Corsair RAM. and will go for Gskill F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL . So tell me is it compatible with Asus P8Z68- V motherboard or not. If yes then which one is better Corsair or G-Skill ??


----------



## S_V (Jun 30, 2011)

Performance wise Both are good but When comes to Warranty or service ,Nothing Matchs Corsair People...
Now you decide... !  Both are Compatible to your Mobo..


----------



## heartripple (Jun 30, 2011)

I am going to try G-skill.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 30, 2011)

heartripple said:


> I had ordered for Corsair CMX4GX3M1A1600C9 4gb x 2 on primeabgb.com but I havent got the confirmation mail of web order by them. I have mailed them about this and they told me that they will take immediate action on this.
> Now I am thinking that I should drop the idea of Corsair RAM. and will go for Gskill F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL . So tell me is it compatible with Asus P8Z68- V motherboard or not. If yes then which one is better Corsair or G-Skill ??



that corsair is 1.65v. not for sandybridge!

get that g.skill


----------



## heartripple (Jun 30, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> that corsair is 1.65v. not for sandybridge!
> 
> get that g.skill




I dont know about that voltage funda so please tell me the difference of that and did I make good choice in RAM?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 30, 2011)

sandy supports 1.5v ram.

get g.skill one.


----------



## heartripple (Jul 1, 2011)

I have ordered for that G-skill RAM but PRIMEABGB says they will dispatch it tomorrow...and I can't wait for another second...its like killing me....

they made mistake though they are not apologized for that and telling me to wait for 1 more day.:flu-evilgrin3::flu-evilgrin3:

My main problem is tomorrow is friday (week end ) so may be late of courier service .....


*POST EDITED*

Received Motherboard + Processor + Cabinet

But the front panel of cabinet is damaged and found that cabinet is very delicate . I will never recommend COOLERMASTER products.
 I mean yaar I have spent Rs. 6100/- for that product and found that the locking system of front panel bezel is very delicate.I can brake very easily.



One of my friend has COOLERMASTER Cosmos cabinet. when he installed third party heatsink and fan for CPU he just can not put the side panel on place... heatsink touches that side panel....who can expect such kinda problem with such an expensive cabinet.....coolermaster sucks....


----------



## arko1983 (Jul 1, 2011)

heartripple said:


> But the front panel of cabinet is damaged and found that cabinet is very delicate . I will never recommend COOLERMASTER products.
> I mean yaar I have spent Rs. 6100/- for that product and found that the locking system of front panel bezel is very delicate.I can brake very easily.
> 
> 
> ...



coolermaster products ie cabinet build quality is good.u r friend should have checked his cabby width bf installing huge heatsink.mid tower cabby always doesnt support huge gfx cards or huge heatsinks.do research bf buying.btw if  u r cabby  is damaged in shiping get it changed.


----------



## heartripple (Jul 1, 2011)

arko1983 said:


> coolermaster products ie cabinet build quality is good.u r friend should have checked his cabby width bf installing huge heatsink.mid tower cabby always doesnt support huge gfx cards or huge heatsinks.do research bf buying.btw if  u r cabby  is damaged in shiping get it changed.



I think Cosmos is full tower cabinet yaar.... In my cabinet its plastic notch which holds the bezel....and its also very delicate.....


----------



## arko1983 (Jul 1, 2011)

heartripple said:


> I think Cosmos is full tower cabinet yaar.... In my cabinet its plastic notch which holds the bezel....and its also very delicate.....



I didnt know which cabby it was but cosmos for 6k 
u bought storm scout which is mid tower.(saw this later)
I thought it was a mid tower cause of price.
my cabby (atcs 840) is good except for the front part (plastic notch) but i dont open very often so its not a prob. rest build quality is good for that price range.


----------



## heartripple (Jul 1, 2011)

His cabby cost him 13.5 k 


*off topic*


How is your dominator working ????


----------



## arko1983 (Jul 1, 2011)

heartripple said:


> His cabby cost him 13.5 k
> 
> 
> *off topic*
> ...



oh ok
my dominators r working fine.
heshould have got haf or atcs they r wider and can fit most heatsinks.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 2, 2011)

G.skill is equally good and also does not come in the way of most CPU coolers Check this

Also I suggest you save up and get the GPU or something similar as suggested by Cilius, later on as an upgrade. But of you are happy with the 9800 then let it be. But the latest games will soon cripple.



arko1983 said:


> I didnt know which cabby it was but cosmos for 6k
> u bought storm scout which is mid tower.(saw this later)
> I thought it was a mid tower cause of price.
> my cabby (atcs 840) is good except for the front part (plastic notch) but i dont open very often so its not a prob. rest build quality is good for that price range.



His friends Cosmos LOL!

Its really surprising that a full tower is not able to contain a third party cooler/heat sink. Not a nice development.

Get your cabbie replaced. The shipping charges will pinch though. Dont keep a defective product. Or are you complaining about the build quality in general. 

I would have recommended a NZXT Tempest Evo, a tank of a case, if I had seen this thread before. But the CM you have should be equally good.


----------



## heartripple (Jul 7, 2011)

Guys I am back again after a very long time because of my health related issues....sorry for that.


So I have assembled my pc. Happy with its performance ......But I am worried about my CPU Temp.... in BIOS its shows around 60 C in Core Temp and Asus AI Suite its says 42-46 C in ideal condition.....I dont know which one is right... I have removed the heat sink and     fan assembly and applied thermal compound and placed it again... still  same temp.


----------



## heartripple (Jul 8, 2011)

Guyz plzz say somthing......


----------



## S_V (Jul 8, 2011)

yours is fine.. And Both are Correct..
In BIOS CPU runs at full Processing Speed thus the Higher Temps but still 60c is quite High.
As well as CoreTemp and other is also Normal but little High..

Is your Place or the Room you live is Hot? Do you have proper ventilation in your cabby? Fans are present? If so,, intake or Outtake...?


----------



## heartripple (Jul 9, 2011)

My room has proper ventilation 

Normally my place is wet and cold kinda place...room temperature stable around 30 degree.

I have 1 x 120mm intake fan at front panel 2 x 120mm exhaust fan 1 at top and other at back side of cabinet


----------

